
Outbound links from Twitter (t.co) breaking - freshfruit
https://twitter.com/nytimes
======
untog
This is what happens when you rely on link shorteners. You risk breaking the
internet.

~~~
freshfruit
Link shorteners have the potential to dramatically reduce the robustness of
the internet. A single failure point can break a lot of stuff. To my knowledge
Twitter justifies their link shorteners with a security argument: they can
easily prevent outbound clicks to suspicious sites. Although there is
certainly value there, I'm skeptical. I bet it's more a matter of getting data
on the kind of outbound traffic they're driving.

------
freshfruit
Try clicking any of the links from @nytimes or any other Twitter page...

~~~
freshfruit
Fixed... the issue seemed to last < 10 minutes

